# AKC German Shorthaired Pointers



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

We have a litter of 6 females. Whelped July 22. They'll be ready to head home around the 17th of September. 
Max was a pleasure to train and has proved an excellent bird dog. He's a big runner in the chukar hills but reigns in nicely for grouse. He's dead serious on pheasants and knows how to get in front of and pin down a running rooster.















Charlie is the most affectionate dog I've known. Though I haven't hunted her yet I know she'll be great. She's a bit shorter than Max with a thicker black coat.
















The puppies have all had their tails docked and dew claws removed. Are wormed and will have there 1st sets of shots.











































Both parents are on site in West Jordan for anyone interested in meeting them. 
Todd 8 oh 1 eight64 4five 6one


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Some more pics.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Daddy Max and I went out for a quick hike yesterday. The birds are scattered and the cover is thick. Max worked hard and held several nice points. Me on the other hand, I was only able to connect with one.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Two girls left. Located in West Jordan.


----------

